# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr. Carlos K. Wesley on Treatments for Women's Hair Loss

## Billena

Dr. Carlos K. Wesley was quoted today in the New York Times in an article about new procedures and drugs that target women's hair loss. Please read the article here.

----------

